# At what age do female rats start to settle down? (become calmer)



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I have 5 females. 2 are nearly 2 years old and they are lovely and calm. In fact, they never really were very hyperactive (they were very nervous when I got them as I got them from PetsAtHome so maybe that was why...)
I have another 3 that are around 10 months old. 2 of these are so hyper! Ebby is worst. She acts (and looks) like a baby rat. She's always running laps around my room and is never calm!

Just wondering if and when she'll settle down? Obviously all rats are different, but I have never seen anything like it! She's so hyper and playful!


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

My rat Siri she would be very crazy running around, climbing and getting into EVERYTHING! But when she wanted to she would snuggle and just ride around on my shoulder or sit in my lap, but that was only on her terms. And she was like that ever since I got her


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It's a gradual slide starting from about a year old for many rats. To some degree it depends on which strain they are. Bred for meat rats tend to slow down faster, while slim and trim bred for health rats tend to stay more active longer. I suspect diet may also play a role... Just like humans, it's a matter of how someone ages.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

My oldest girl who I suspect is around 1.5-2 years old is still incredibly active and always wanting to play. She had surgery earlier this month and became very calm and would snuggle with me as long as I wanted to. But now that it's been a few weeks that she's been recovering, she's back to her wild self and zooming around everything. Still hasn't slowed down!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Okay, thankyou everyone.

I love it that she's so hyper and always running around, but its just scary when your walking, and she's out. One minute shes on one side of the room, and the next she's darting around like a crazy thing, jumping up your leg, onto the floor, round and round and everywhere! XD


----------

